# Transalp: Albrecht-Route oder Heckmair-Route?



## nico25 (3. April 2012)

Hallo 

Wir planen für diesen August einen Alpencross, konnten uns aber bisher noch nicht entscheiden, welche Route wir nehmen. Wir wollen keine Route total selber zusammenbasteln. 

Ins Auge gefasst haben wir die Albrecht-Route sowie die Heckmair-Route in verschiedenen Variationen. Wir möchten natürlich nicht so viel schieben und schöne Landschaften und Strecken haben. Schieben muss man ja viel auf der Heckmair-Route, so wie wir es mitbekommen haben.

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen oder ganz andere Vorschläge?

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden

Nicolas


----------



## thof (3. April 2012)

Weder noch: Würde dir Joe-Route fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico25 (3. April 2012)

Die haben wir auch erwogen, aber wir wissen nicht, ob die vielleicht zu schwer ist für das erste Mal und es kam uns vor als ob man lang schieben müsste..

LG


----------



## thof (3. April 2012)

Bei der Heckmair-Route schiebt Ihr mehr. Die Albrecht-Route enthält ja viele Teile von der Joe-Route (vor allem die Schiebeanteile Fimberpass, Montozzoscharte).
Vom konditionellen Anspruch her sind alle drei ähnlich schwer ( Albrecht: 480km/12000hm, Joe: 440km/14500hm). Von den technischen Schwierigkeiten würde ich Albrecht  und Joe gleich setzen.
 Die Joe-Route ist landschaftlich schöner und hat die besseren Trails (z.B. Umbrail, Pedenolo).


----------



## nico25 (3. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Sind da nicht auch einige Schiebepassagen drin?

LG

Nicolas


----------



## thof (4. April 2012)

Du meinst Schieben bergauf? Schrofenpass, Verbellener Winterjöchle, Fimberpass, Uina-Schlucht, Montozzo, Passo Bregn del Or. Das hält sich aber alles in Grenzen, also pro Tag 30-60 Minuten (Bike kann man immer schieben, muss also nicht getragen werden).
Die Albrecht-Route ist für mich ne Variante der Joe-Route, deswegen sind ja auch einige Übergänge identisch.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. April 2012)

thof schrieb:


> Du meinst Schieben bergauf? Schrofenpass, Verbellener Winterjöchle, Fimberpass, Uina-Schlucht, Montozzo, Passo Bregn del Or. Das hält sich aber alles in Grenzen, also pro Tag 30-60 Minuten (Bike kann man immer schieben, muss also nicht getragen werden).
> Die Albrecht-Route ist für mich ne Variante der Joe-Route, deswegen sind ja auch einige Übergänge identisch.



Meine Empfehlung ist mehr die Albrechtroute. z. B. die Etappe über die Strasse auf das Stilfserjoch würde diese über Sta. Maria - zum Umbrailpass oder St. Maria - über das Val Mora zu den Stausseen fahren (mein persönlichter Favorit, Landschaftlich schöner und kein Autoverkehr) nehmen.


----------



## nico25 (4. April 2012)

Die Albrecht-Route finden wir echt nicht schlecht, was uns daran allerdings stört, sind die Übernachtungsorte. Wir würden lieber (günstiger) in Alpenvereinshütten übernachten und nicht ganz im Tal sein. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

LG


----------



## nico25 (4. April 2012)

Ich habe das Buch gerade nicht zur Hand, wo übernachtet man bei der Joe-Route?


----------



## Hofbiker (4. April 2012)

nico25 schrieb:


> Die Albrecht-Route finden wir echt nicht schlecht, was uns daran allerdings stört, sind die übernachtungsorte. Wir wüden lieber (günstiger) in Alpenvereinshütten Ã¼bernachten und nicht ganz im Tal sein. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
> 
> LG



Mit diesen Unterkünften habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht!

Bodenalpe Ischgl DZ mit Halbpension + Wäscheservice 45 €uronen 
Sesvenna Hütte Super Verpflegung
Nachteil Mehrbettig, schlechte Schlafqualität 

Appart Christopf in Burgeis Super Unterkunft mit großen Frühstücksbuffet
Hotel Stelvio in Sta. Maria Unterkunft und Verpflegung bestens, aber der Preis ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hotel Paradiso St. Catharina mit Halbpension ca. 40 €uronen ohne Wäscheservice  
ALex im Rufigio La Baita 
Sporthotel in Dimaro Unterkunft mit Hallenbad Halbpension und riesemgroÃen Buffet am Abend und zum Frühstück + extra Wäscheservice hatte ich ca. 50 €uronen bezahlt TOP 
In Summe sparst du dir heute zwischen Berg und Tal Üernachtungen nicht mehr sehr viel!

Ich machee mittlerweile die Übernachtungen fast nur noch im Tal!


Hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben!


----------



## thof (4. April 2012)

nico25 schrieb:


> Wir würden lieber (günstiger) in Alpenvereinshütten übernachten und nicht ganz im Tal sein. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
> LG



Dass es in den Hütten günstiger ist, würde ich mal bezweifeln .
Einzig alleine das Panorama macht den Reiz. Einige haben in der Früh auch lieber einen Donwhill. Ich bevorzuge morgens (vor allem wenn es noch kühl ist) einen Uphill, also deswegen eher die Unterkunft im Tal. Sesvenna-Hütte ist natürlich Spitze, aber immer voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (4. April 2012)

nico25 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Buch gerade nicht zur Hand, wo übernachtet man bei der Joe-Route?



Dalaas (wir waren im Hotel Post), Heilbronner Hütte (wir waren in Galtür), Sesvenna-Hütte, Trafoi (mit Blick zum Ortler, wir waren bei Gustav Thöni), Caterina Valfurva (am Fuße des Gavia-Passes) und  Dimaro. Also 2x Hütten, der Rest im Tal.


----------



## nico25 (4. April 2012)

Also was ich so gesehen habe, kostet eine Hüttenübernachtung für Jugendlich e DAV-Mitglieder nur zwischen 8 und 10 Euro pro Nacht. Wie viel kostet auf den Hütten noch die Verpflegung?


----------



## Hofbiker (4. April 2012)

Hallo Nico,

Somit kannst du dir selber ein Bild machen was du wo bezahlst!
Die Hütten und Unterkünfte bieten alle auf Ihren HP die Preise an.
Hier einige PReise der Unterkünfte:

Freiburgerhütte
Konstanzerhütte
Heidelbergerhütte
Sesvenna Hütte


----------



## nico25 (4. April 2012)

Das bringt mich weiter!  Vielen Dank für die Mühe!
Mir war nicht ganz so klar, dass Halpension in den Hütten so viel kostet in Relation zur Übernachtung.
In der Schweiz können wir uns als arme Schüler aber auch nicht mehr als eine Übernachtung leisten.  

Schieben wollen wir bei der ersten Alpencross nicht so viel gerne, und wie ich es mitbekommen habe, soll die Albrecht Route ja auch ein super Erlebnis sein, oder?


----------



## Hofbiker (4. April 2012)

nico25 schrieb:


> Das bringt mich weiter!  Vielen Dank für die Mühe!
> Mir war nicht ganz so klar, dass Halpension in den Hütten so viel kostet in Relation zur Übernachtung.
> In der Schweiz können wir uns als arme Schüler aber auch nicht mehr als eine Übernachtung leisten.
> 
> Schieben wollen wir bei der ersten Alpencross nicht so viel gerne, und wie ich es mitbekommen habe, soll die Albrecht Route ja auch ein super Erlebnis sein, oder?



Schieben ist relativ! du wirst wohl oder übel das eine oder ander Stück schieben müssen! Vielleicht einmal 20 min dann wieder 1 Std. z.b. auf den Fimberpass usw.  nicht lange verkopfen einfach fahren und dann überraschen lassen!


----------



## nico25 (4. April 2012)

Okay  Das ist ja auch nicht so schlimm  

Aber wir haben uns immer noch nicht entschieden: Joe-Route oder Albrecht-Route   Das ist echt schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico25 (4. April 2012)

Hofbiker, du bevorzugst die Albrecht-Route, oder?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. April 2012)

Die Joe Route mit über 14000hm finde ich für den 1. Alpencross für Flachländer schon ganz schön happig, ehrlich gesagt! Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit solchen Tagestouren?

Anstatt im Stelvio in Sta. Maria könntet ihr im Gasthof Buffalora am Ofenpass übernachten und dann über den Passo del Gallo zu den Stauseen fahren. Meiner Meinung nach die schönere Variante. Dafür muss man halt zum Ofenpass rauf.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (5. April 2012)

nico25 schrieb:


> wir haben uns immer noch nicht entschieden: Joe-Route oder Albrecht-Route   Das ist echt schwer...



Richtung Süden empfehle ich die Heckmair-Route. Dann könnt ihr euch auf dem Rückweg über die etwas entspanntere Albrecht-Route erholen... 

Eine ECHTE Alpenüberquerung endet nicht im lauen Süden.


----------



## cschaeff (6. April 2012)

Joe-Rote kann ich nur empfehlen ! Schieben hält sich in Grenzen (1 Stunde pro Tag), Tragen war so gut wie nie dabei. Sehr abwechselungsreich, hohe Übergänge, teils sehr einsam (z. B. Silbertal). Bei gutem Wetter erste Sahne, wenn Ihr die Kondition mitbringt (ist schon anspruchsvoll). Wir haben immer im Tal übernachtet (erholsamen Schlaf brauch ich zur Regeneration, außerdem fahre ich morgens zum Warmwerden lieber bergauf.


----------



## Scotti999 (8. April 2012)

Wir sind im Juli 2011 die Albrecht Route gefahren. War ein tolles Erlebnis. Hier ein paar Bilder und Filme.  www.mountainbikeevents.de


----------



## derwolf1509 (12. April 2012)

Hi,

bin auch die Albrecht Route in einer eigenen Variante gefahren. Kann ich nur Empfehlen.
Schau mal auf meiner Homepage...

Gruß


----------



## fwgdocs (15. Juli 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Joe-Rote kann ich nur empfehlen ! Schieben hält sich in Grenzen (1 Stunde pro Tag), Tragen war so gut wie nie dabei. Sehr abwechselungsreich, hohe Übergänge, teils sehr einsam (z. B. Silbertal). Bei gutem Wetter erste Sahne, wenn Ihr die Kondition mitbringt (ist schon anspruchsvoll). Wir haben immer im Tal übernachtet (erholsamen Schlaf brauch ich zur Regeneration, außerdem fahre ich morgens zum Warmwerden lieber bergauf.


Wie sollte man ca. das Temperatur-Band Mitte Ende August- bis Mitte September bei Joe Transalp Route einschätzen ?

Von 0 Grad bis 20 Grad ?





http://www.federweg.com/joe-route/ - http://www.federweg.com/mtb-transalp/
http://www.seracjoe.de/ - http://www.faszination-alpen.de/


----------



## cschaeff (15. Juli 2017)

Kaltfront am Fimberpass: -2 Grad und Schneegriesel
stabiles Hoch in Dimaro: wolkenlos +38 Grad
perfekter Halt dank Drei Wetter Taft


----------



## fwgdocs (15. Juli 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Kaltfront am Fimberpass: -2 Grad und Schneegriesel


Und dann auch noch gleichzeitig im Barney Geröllheimer Modus


----------

